# Richtige Rahmengrösse Slide 150 Modell 2014



## philoch (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin am Überlegen mir ein Radon Slide 150 10.0 zuzulegen. Zu meiner Person: 182 cm, 86 cm Schrittlänge, 92kg. 

Habe im Vergleich zum Rest vom Körper eher kurze Arme (vllt 5 cm kürzer als bei anderen mit ähnlicher Körperlänge)

Laut Rechner sollte ich mir ein 19.4 Zoll Rad holen --> 20 Zoll. 

Kann jemand sagen wie das Radon ausfällt? Ist es eher ein grosses oder kleines Bike? Fahre 70%Touren und 30% Trails und Gelände.

Zu welcher Grösse würded ihr mir raten?

Danke schonmal!
Grüsse
Philipp


----------



## enno112 (23. Juni 2014)

Kommt darauf an was du willst:
wenn mehr für Tourer dann 20" (du schreibst ja 70%!), wenn verspielt und extrem zackig dann 18".
Ob es eher groß oder klein ist, dazu fehlt von Dir ein Vergleichsmodell!
Aber du kannst ja mal die Geo´s vergleichen.
Ich würde dir aber wegen der kürzeren Armen zum 18"er raten wenn du nicht vor hast einiges umzubauen.
Ich bin 177 cm, SL 87 und hab ein 18"er (nur als Vergleich) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. 
Wenn hätte ich sicherlich kleiner statt größer genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philoch (23. Juni 2014)

Danke schon ma!  Wie weit ist dein Sattel ausgezogen wenn du fährst? Momentan fahre ich ein cube ams 100 in 20zoll und das ist mir eher zu groß.


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Ich würde auch das 18" nehmen.


----------



## enno112 (23. Juni 2014)

Schau mal bei meinen Fotos...
Da sieht man das mit dem Sattel sehr gut!


----------



## philoch (24. Juni 2014)

Hi Enno,
sitzt du nicht etwas zu hoch über dem Lenker?

Kann jemand sagen wie das Slide im Verlgeich zu nem Cube AMS ausfällt? Gilt 20Zoll Cube = 20 Zoll Radon Slide?

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

Das hat etwas mit der Geometrie zu tun und nicht mit dem allgemeinen Maß der Länge der Sattelstütze.


----------



## philoch (24. Juni 2014)

Wie sitzt man denn auf dem Slide? Eher aufrecht oder gestreckt? Tendiere eigentlich eher zu den 20 Zoll, da vermehrt berichtet wurde, dass das 20 Zoll eher wie ein 19 Zoll ausfällt...


----------



## enno112 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi Philipp,
nein, ich sitze nicht zu hoch!
Auf dem Slide sitzt man(n) eher höher und nicht so gestreckt als auf z.B. einem ZR Race Hardtail (mein Vorgänger; siehe Fotos), was aber ja zwei grundverschiedene Bike´s sind.
Ein Vergleich mit anderen Fully´s bringt auch nicht viel, da die Geometrie meistens immer verschieden ist.
Klar kannst du auch ein 20" nehmen und würdest etwas gestreckter sitzen da das Oberrohr länger ist.
Aber wie ich schon schrieb kommt es darauf an was *du *willst!

Wenn ich so unschlüssig wäre wie du würde ich eine Probefahrt mit beiden größen machen.
Egal wie weit weg der Shop auch ist!
Ich bin auch 360 km nach Bonn gefahren und hab auf diversen Modellen und größen eine Probefahrt absolviert, dass 150 10.0 war für mich das richtige!

P.S. Diese Woche fahre ich wieder hin um ein paar Teile zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich da eh auf dem Weg zum Gardasee um das Slide "richtig" zu testen/fahren . Der Umweg nach Bonn war es bis jetzt immer wert...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Juni 2014)

Und vorher anrufen ab das wunschbike in den in frage kommenden Größen da ist ;-)

Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## enno112 (24. Juni 2014)

Ach und noch was...
vor Ort ist die Preisverhandlung auch wesentlich besser/angenehmer/(Kundenorientierter) als am Phone...
Wer im angemessenen Ton fragt wird auch angemessen bedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philoch (24. Juni 2014)

Slide 150 gibts halt grad mit 20% Rabatt, denke nicht dass da noch was gehen wird


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo philoch,
grundsätzlich kannst Du beide Größen fahren, sofern Du das Rad allerdings im dafür vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet nutzen willst würde ich Dir zu 18" raten. Aus meiner Erfahrung sollte man sich nicht zu stark von der Schrittlänge leiten lassen, da diese bei weitem nicht immer proportional zur Körpergröße passt. 
Das AMS 150 fällt von den Abmessungen sehr ähnlich aus wie das Slide; beim Slide ist das Oberrohr jedoch deutlich stärker gesloped, so dass man etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit hat.
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## philoch (30. Juni 2014)

Danke schonmal für euer aller Feedback. Ich habe vor das Bike zu einem Servicepartner liefern zu lassen. Sollte es mir wider erwarten definitiv nicht passen von der Größe, kann man es wieder umtauschen? Kann der Servicepartner es zurückschicken? Muss ich es selber machen? Wäre cool wenn ihr dabei auchnoch ein Fedback geben würdet. Gruß philipp


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Juli 2014)

philoch schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für euer aller Feedback. Ich habe vor das Bike zu einem Servicepartner liefern zu lassen. Sollte es mir wider erwarten definitiv nicht passen von der Größe, kann man es wieder umtauschen? Kann der Servicepartner es zurückschicken? Muss ich es selber machen? Wäre cool wenn ihr dabei auchnoch ein Fedback geben würdet. Gruß philipp


Hallo Philipp, wenn Du zum Service-Partner liefern lässt, bezahlst Du 30 Euro für die Endmontage, unabhängig davon, ob Du das Rad dann nimmst, oder ob Du es dann wieder zurück gehen lassen möchtest. Wenn Du es zurück schicken willst, musst Du das erledigen oder Dich mit dem Service-Partner einigen; es fällt ja auch wieder zusätzliche Arbeit an. Die Versandkosten für eine etwaige Rücksendung werden von uns getragen. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Svenoozz (1. Juli 2014)

also ich war gestern in bonn, und bin auf dem Slide 150 E1 in 20 Zoll gefahren, das hat optimal gepasst. Auf dem 18 Zoll saß ich irgendwie so "gedrungen". War irgendwie zu wenig Platz zwischen Knien und Lenker. Hab fast die gleichen Maße wie du 182cm, 85cm Schrittlänge.

Hab mich dann für das 20 Zoll entschieden.


----------



## philoch (1. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback. Habe mich letztlich auch für 20 Zoll entschieden. Morgen kommst an, dann kann ich mehr berichten ,jippihh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philoch (3. Juli 2014)

So Bike ist da. 20" war sehr gute Entscheidung. Fühlt sich genau richtig an, 18" wäre mir definitiv zu klein gewesen!

Aber, hatte das Bike extra zum Servicepartner liefern lassen um am Anfang zumindest eine Einstellung vom Profi zu bekommen. Was soll ich sagen, ich denke der Werte Herr hat den Karton abgemacht und das wars... Nichts gescheit eingestellt (Dämpfer, Gabel), Zug der Reverb schön als Gartenschlauchwicklung am Lenker, etc. Waren 30€ für den Ar..., aber da kann Radon nichts dafür, das Bike selber ist natürlich erste Sahne!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht n paar Tips geben, auf was ich bei dem neuen Bike jetzt noch achten sollte oder was ich noch kontrollieren/einstellen sollte bevor ichs mal richtig testen gehe?

Und eine Sache die mir noch aufgefallen ist, die X0 Schalthebel sind sehr scharfkantig, man kann den Metallgrat noch richtig fühlen, links und rechts! Ist das normal? Wenn man beim Schalten mim Finger drankommt ist es nicht gerade angenehm.


----------



## Nezzar (3. Juli 2014)

Was die Einstellung des Fahrwerks angeht, solltest du dir ohnehin eine Dämpferpumpe zulegen. Dämpfer und Gabel wirst du früher oder später eh nachpumpen müssen. Wahrscheinlich wird die Einstellung die der Laden dir gemacht hat eh bald nicht mehr gefallen und du willst mehr oder weniger Sag.

Ansonsten gibt's nicht viel auf das du jetzt unmittelbar achten müsstest. Es kann aber nicht schaden, alle Schraubverbindungen nochmal zu überprüfen. Insbesondere die Lager am Hinterbau sollen mitunter schon mal nicht ganz fest gewesen sein. Baller die aber nicht zu fest an. Am Fahrrad werden die meisten Sachen nicht so super fest angezogen (optimalerweise hast du nen Drehmomentschlüssel, um das zu überprüfen).


----------



## philoch (3. Juli 2014)

Dämpferpumpe, Drehmomentschlüssel,etc vorhanden, bin auch egt. erfahren was das Schrauben am Bike angeht. Dachte eher an wichtige Einstellungen bei der Reverb, Pike Gabel, Monarch plus Dämpfer etc. diese Komponenten sind für mich Neuland, davor gabs nur ne Reba SL mit mühsamer Einstellung der positiv und negativ Kammer etc.


----------



## malben (4. Juli 2014)

philoch schrieb:


> Danke schon ma!  Wie weit ist dein Sattel ausgezogen wenn du fährst? Momentan fahre ich ein cube ams 100 in 20zoll und das ist mir eher zu groß.





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo philoch,
> grundsätzlich kannst Du beide Größen fahren, sofern Du das Rad allerdings im dafür vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet nutzen willst würde ich Dir zu 18" raten. Aus meiner Erfahrung sollte man sich nicht zu stark von der Schrittlänge leiten lassen, da diese bei weitem nicht immer proportional zur Körpergröße passt.
> Das AMS 150 fällt von den Abmessungen sehr ähnlich aus wie das Slide; beim Slide ist das Oberrohr jedoch deutlich stärker gesloped, so dass man etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit hat.
> Gruß,
> Patricia



so ging es mir auch. Hatte ein AMS 150 Pro in 20" und musste nen 40mm Vorbau montieren. Hab mit das 150 SLIDE in 18" zugelegt und es passt.
Stand auch zw. zwei Größen (Rechnerisch 18,98"). Wobei mir gesagt wurde, dass 20" Radon fällt kleiner aus als das 20" CUBE...
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, ab zu Bonn und Testen.


----------



## salmo_trutta (10. Januar 2015)

Servus! @philoch: Wieviel Überhöhung(Sattelhöhe über Lenkerhöhe gemessen am oberen, äußeren Rand der Griffe)  fährst du bei deinen Maßen und dem Radon Slide 150 in 20"? Habe fast die gleichen Maße und überlege ob ich mit dem 20" auch die richtige Größe bestellt habe bzw. ob ein andrer Vorbau als der 90er her muss. Hast du eventuell mal deine Sitzlänge(Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker auf dem direkten Weg) gemessen? Schöne Grüße


----------



## frx_Bender (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo philoch, habe ähnliche Maße wie du. 184cm 86 SL und habe mir das Slide (2013) in 20" geholt, dadurch dass ich noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert habe passts perfekt. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Januar 2015)

Bei Fragen zur Rahmenhöhe könnt Ihr auch immer gerne auf unsere Telefonberatung zurück greifen. Ihr landet nicht in irgendeiner Hotline sondern bei unseren Mitarbeitern, die alle selbst viel biken.

02225-8888222 oder [email protected]

mfg, Karsten


----------

